# Strainer in the Source



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Large downed tree just past the exit to the Slot Machine - there's a small channel to clear it on the right, but all the current goes into it; and there are big branches that would snag a boater swept into it. Plus the top half of the tree is in a hazardous spot 10 yards below that. At today's low flows, we opted to walk it (not an easy portage - you have to get your boats up a steep slope and walk them about 40 yards downstream). Higher water will make it more sketchy. 

To scout / portage, catch the 2-3 boat eddy on river right ~25 yards past Slot. The eddy is just before the creek takes a hard left turn into a steep S-turn type rapid that takes you right into the strainer at high speed, so make sure you either scout on the way up or nail that eddy. The tree is going to take a big saw and some work when the water drops - I think this hazard may deter most boaters from getting on the Source this year. 

On a related note - Lost my Rough Stuff black/yellow paddle in a broach in the boogie water between Slot and Dead Hiker. Has my name on it. Might be some of the only Source carnage this year.


----------



## JDX843 (Apr 21, 2006)

The tree is taken care of,.......enjoy!!!!


----------

